# DIY Haybag for Rabbits



## carlysoup (Aug 10, 2013)

I found this cute DIY while browsing Pinterest:

http://countingchickns.wordpress.com/2012/09/11/diy-hay-bag-for-rabbit/

It is instructions on how to make a hay bag for your rabbit. 

It seems like a good idea if you have a rabbit who isn't an avid chewer-of-fabric. The instructions mention this: "_As our rabbit showed us, there is no one hay rack that will meet the needs of every rabbit. Feel free to use this as a base and dress it up to meet the needs of your rabbit. Even then, this design will not be the best solution for every rabbit. The right hay rack for your rabbit is whatever keeps hay well ventilated and clean from feces and urine. This will keep your rabbit healthy and will waste much less hay. A rack that can do this and keep your house clean is going to be right for the both of you!"

_I think I might be trying it this weekend. If I do, I will let you know how my buns like it.

Do you have any DIY projects for rabbit accessories?


----------



## J.Bosley (Aug 11, 2013)

I definitely want to try this! Looks like a very nifty idea


----------

